# Nikwax Waterproofing Wax for Leather vs. Snoseal for Kinco gloves



## DTK (Nov 1, 2012)

Howdy!

First post here, hoping to get some opinions from fellow gear heads...

I'm going to be a lift op this year, and I just purchased the Kinco 901 pigskin leather ski glove online, hoping the S will fit me (I am a lady and usually somewhere around a women's M/L glove size, palm is exactly 8'' around, heard these run big, so hoping the small isn't TOO small!). 

The common consensus is that you use SnoSeal to waterproof these, and while I've had Snoseal in the past, currently don't have any around the house.

I have an old-ish (4 years old or so) tube of the Nikwax Waterproofing Wax for Leather, and I was thinking of just using that instead. I'd rather not have to go out and purchase yet another leather waterproofing agent if I don't have to (I'm broke seeing as how work is still yet a week off at my area, though it's dumping up there right now, thank god). Opinions? If Snoseal is it, then I guess I'll go buy it but I have a feeling the Nikwax will do practically the same thing. Just want to do right by my gloves, good gear often means the difference between having warm, protected hands and miserable, frozen, soggy hands (and consequently, a grumpy lifty).

Kind of a silly question but just fishing to see if anyone has some insight into these waterproofing agents. My dad (a lifty of 15+ years) has had gnarly cracks in his hands after just a couple months of full time chair bumping and I want to avoid that if I can.


----------

